# One Hundred Years of Fitness in 100 Seconds



## SeaBreeze (Apr 5, 2015)




----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 6, 2015)

Interesting!


----------



## Glinda (Apr 6, 2015)

Makes me wanna go back to my hula hoop!


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 6, 2015)

Glinda said:


> Makes me wanna go back to my hula hoop!



They have weighted hula hoop classes at my gym.  But I've never tried one.


----------

